# Traditions Pursuit



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone shooting this muzzleloader? They look and feel pretty good. I like the Cerakote finish too. Walmart has them on clearance for $199 with scope.


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

My wife and I both shoot them. We have had them for two seasons and love them. We have the ultra light in camo. Only complaint is the camo is rubbing off. Its more like a sticker. They shoot and feel great to us for what its worth.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a good deal I'd think. Most any ML can become very accurate with the time required to find a load it likes to eat.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have one of those. Didn't come with the scope but cost more than what they're on clearance for. It's lightweight, and has been an accurate muzzle load rifle. I've had this particular gun since about 2013 or so. It's been a good one.


----------

